# Claire's Bath Day -- A zillion pictures!



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My groomer came here today and did a grooming on all three babies. 
After about 20 years working at my vet's office she had a "falling out" with them and was let go 
and since my appointment was supposed to be yesterday, she called to see if I wanted her to come here today. 
So, of course I did!! She brought all her equipment and I was amazed how good all three fluffs were. 

Now I have to decide whether to go with another person at my vet's or 
follow my groomer to another place that is a bit farther from my home 
and in the opposite direction from my office. She's been grooming for me since about 1994, 
so I really hate to start with someone new.

She did Claire first so I had time to shoot some pics right afterward. 
I can't imagine now what it was like here without Claire. She has such a sweet and
loving personality. I'm so glad she had a few flaws and Tonia couldn't
show her!

And most importantly, she gets along great with both Kallie and Catcher!

Soooo, here are the pics ....

*Claire in the sink ... I have never seen her wet before! I was amazed how small she is when wet!*


















*A few after the grooming was complete:*


















*Here are some I took in early October*:


















*This is what I see when Claire wants to sit on my lap. 
She loves to sit with me when I'm on the computer. 
I'll look down and there is that cute face!*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!! What a beautiful, thick coat she has! Your groomer does a wonderful job on her. I say stick with her - she's been around since 1994 afterall. I love to see Claire pics


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

she's too cute :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love these pics - so adorable! 

You are lucky to have such a great groomer, they look beautiful!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about you groomer. Your fluffs are absolutely stunning!!!!
My heart would melt if Claire looked at me that way, she'd get what ever she wanted. I love the pictures.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Claire looks like a cuddly teddy bear, she has really come into her own and has grown into a beautiful girl!:wub: I say stick with the groomer since you've been using her since 1994 and she does a great job.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I just get lost in Claire's eyes. :wub: What a pretty, expressive face with a beautiful coat to top it off. I would stay with your groomer. The drive is worth it in the long run. Good groomers are hard to come by. She also knows exactly what you do and don't like for grooming.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Claire is just breathtaking! What a gorgeous coat! We don't see nearly enough pictures of her!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Claire is absolutely beautiful!! I love all the pictures but that last one is amazing. What a beautiful face she has, I'd be putting her on my lap every time she looked at me like that. :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Could she be any prettier?! :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

To be fired after 20 years in the same place it must have been some "falling out"! In this economy, she should be able to find space and set up a shop for herself - and take her clientele with her!:thumbsup:

I'd say stick with her - there's always Saturday appointments.  She looks gorgeous!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a beautiful little girl :wub: stunning....... Her coat looks so thick gorgeous. Lovely photos too


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I missed seeing pictures of this beautiful girl <3 wow! beautiful coat and beautiful pictures  loved them and love her!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh Wow!!! Claire is gorgeous and beautiful and looks perfect!!! Her coat is really amazing. 

It's too bad they had a fallen out with each other. I'd probably stay with the groomer, if it wasn't more than an hour out of my way. Is it that far? Maybe the groomer will continue to do house calls?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous and I love her pink bow.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Sher, Claire is gorgeous! She's grown into such a beautiful girl with such a full healthy looking coat and pure ice white!!! .....and a personality to match....you can't beat that! 

Hard call on the groomer, try sticking with her a few times and see how inconvenient it turns out to be. Maybe it'll be worth it. I feel like I travel far - about 20 minutes each way to my groomer, but....only the best for my kids:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sher - Claire is SOOOOO stunning.:wub: She's absolutely gorgeous and what a coat of hair. I'm in love with her. Isn't it amazing when the show pups have "flaws" we end up getting the most magnificent pets. We're so lucky. I didn't know you when you got Claire -- how old is she? Can you give us a little background? And can we expect more pix of Callie and Katcher? :wub:

I would stay with this groomer for sure. She looks gorgeous, they were very good with her. You can't ask for more. I love going to my groomer and being there so if you can get her to keep grooming at your home, I think it's ideal. You never know who the new person will be at the vet. I actually never heard of grooming services at a vet. I feel sorry for this woman too and having three Malts you'll be a good source of income as she tries to get herself together and maybe go out on her own. Three of my friends have worked just short of 20 years and then been laid off for bogus reasons just so they can hire someone cheaper and/or deny them retirement benefits. I wonder if anything like that was afoot here?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Claire is stunning!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Claire has the most amazing coat!!!!!!! She's a beauty!

Can you have this groomer come over? Surely she would do it for so many fluffs!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I think if your pup's love your groomer I would not change. I had a groomer in Tx that my dog's loved and we followered her all over town. I now have a mobile groomer that the boy's really love. I groom Mercedes mostly myself but do let Amy handle her so Mercedes could get to know her, she cut's ner nails and trim's her coat.

Cathy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Claire is such a little beauty Sher.:wub: Love her nice thick luscious hair. You'd never seen her wet before:w00t:? LOL I love it when they're wet, they look so pitiful & helpless, then when dry, they act like it never happened.LOL. Since you like the groomer so much, I'd stick with her,at least to see how it works out with your schedule. Same thing happened with my old groomer, left the vet practice where she'd been for 15 yrs & went to work for another vet about 23 miles away. I did go way out of my way to still take the fluffs to her for about a yr. Then she started doing grooming at her home on weekends, did that about a yr. but it was hard to get appts since she only did it certain weekends. Now I do it myself & I like my grooming even better & I don't need an appt.LOL


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She did a magnificent job - what a gorgeous little puppers!!! Love that grin (I see widdle bitty teef) in the shot showing her working you to get picked up LOL!!!! I'd keep the groomer for two reasons: 1) she's been treating your babies great and making them look pretty for such a long time and gentle groomers who do what you want are few and far between 2) she's been treating your babies great for such a long time that in this economy when it may not be that easy to have everyone follow her would help her get back on her feet after losing her job after 20 years...this economy is scary...friends need to stick together to now 

Anyway, thanks for sharing the pictures!!!  You have a gorgeous family...now, don't we need to see pics of the rest


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Stunning! What a beautiful girl, with beautiful eyes and beautiful locks.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Clare is beautiful Sher. Her coat is gorgeous and I just love her face. She's so white and tear-stain free too! She is just a lovely little girl.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Johita said:


> OMG!!! What a beautiful, thick coat she has! Your groomer does a wonderful job on her. I say stick with her - she's been around since 1994 afterall. I love to see Claire pics


Thanks so much. Yes, her coat is extremely thick. It makes her VERY huggable!




myfairlacy said:


> she's too cute :wub:


Awww, thanks so much!




joyomom said:


> Love these pics - so adorable!
> You are lucky to have such a great groomer, they look beautiful!!!


Thank you so much!




mary-anderson said:


> Sorry to hear about you groomer. Your fluffs are absolutely stunning!!!!
> My heart would melt if Claire looked at me that way, she'd get what ever she wanted. I love the pictures.


Thanks so much! Yes, I have to say that I do swoon when I look at her sweet face!




mysugarbears said:


> Claire looks like a cuddly teddy bear, she has really come into her own and has grown into a beautiful girl!:wub: I say stick with the groomer since you've been using her since 1994 and she does a great job.


Thanks so much! Yes, she has had such a transformation as she has grown up. She has really blossomed! She is majorly cuddly!




suzimalteselover said:


> I just get lost in Claire's eyes. :wub: What a pretty, expressive face with a beautiful coat to top it off. I would stay with your groomer. The drive is worth it in the long run. Good groomers are hard to come by. She also knows exactly what you do and don't like for grooming.


Thanks!! I will probably give the groomer's new place a try. I do hate to "train" someone new!




Ladysmom said:


> Claire is just breathtaking! What a gorgeous coat! We don't see nearly enough pictures of her!


Thanks, Marj! I've gotten lazy about taking pictures!




njdrake said:


> Claire is absolutely beautiful!! I love all the pictures but that last one is amazing. What a beautiful face she has, I'd be
> putting her on my lap every time she looked at me like that. :wub:


Thanks so much! Oh, yes, she spends almost the entire evening in my lap.




Miss_Annie said:


> Could she be any prettier?! :wub:


Oh, thanks so much!




Starsmom said:


> To be fired after 20 years in the same place it must have been some "falling out"! In this economy, she should be able to find space and set up a shop for herself - and take her clientele with her!:thumbsup:
> 
> I'd say stick with her - there's always Saturday appointments.  She looks gorgeous!


Thanks!! I think it has been brewing for a while and it finally came to a head. The vet who hired her eventually retired and sold the practice to my vet a few years ago so that may have played in to it, since he wasn't the one who chose her to begin with.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I love seeing malts wet  They are soo cute! Claire is beautiful.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

silverhaven said:


> She is a beautiful little girl :wub: stunning....... Her coat looks so thick gorgeous. Lovely photos too


Thanks so much! Yep, her hair is thick... extremely, which does make it a challenge just to get a brush through it!




Katkoota said:


> I missed seeing pictures of this beautiful girl <3 wow! beautiful coat and beautiful pictures  loved them and love her!


Awww, thanks so very much, Kat!




iheartbisou said:


> oh Wow!!! Claire is gorgeous and beautiful and looks perfect!!! Her coat is really amazing.
> 
> It's too bad they had a fallen out with each other. I'd probably stay with the groomer, if it wasn't more than an hour out of my way. Is it that far? Maybe the groomer will continue to do house calls?


Oh, thanks so much. I do love her coat. I think I'll drive to the new place and see how far it is. It probably is 10 minutes from my house and then I have a 20 minute drive to work and that'll add 10 minutes to that.




aprilb said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous and I love her pink bow.:wub:


Thanks so much, April! The bow is from Marj. I like the velvet bows because Claire doesn't notice them as much and is less likely to try to pull it out!




The A Team said:


> Oh Sher, Claire is gorgeous! She's grown into such a beautiful girl with such a full healthy looking coat and pure ice white!!! .....and a personality to match....you can't beat that!
> 
> Hard call on the groomer, try sticking with her a few times and see how inconvenient it turns out to be. Maybe it'll be worth it. I feel like I travel far - about 20 minutes each way to my groomer, but....only the best for my kids:thumbsup:


Thanks!! I lucked out with her coat.

If I felt good about the other groomer at the vet's I might switch but she was trained at PetSmart (ugh) and for some reason I just don't have good vibes about her. I'm afraid I'd be so nervous with someone new after all these years.




Snowbody said:


> Sher - Claire is SOOOOO stunning.:wub: She's absolutely gorgeous and what a coat of hair. I'm in love with her. Isn't it amazing when the show pups have "flaws" we end up getting the most magnificent pets. We're so lucky. I didn't know you when you got Claire -- how old is she? Can you give us a little background? And can we expect more pix of Callie and Katcher? :wub:
> 
> I would stay with this groomer for sure. She looks gorgeous, they were very good with her. You can't ask for more. I love going to my groomer and being there so if you can get her to keep grooming at your home, I think it's ideal. You never know who the new person will be at the vet. I actually never heard of grooming services at a vet. I feel sorry for this woman too and having three Malts you'll be a good source of income as she tries to get herself together and maybe go out on her own. Three of my friends have worked just short of 20 years and then been laid off for bogus reasons just so they can hire someone cheaper and/or deny them retirement benefits. I wonder if anything like that was afoot here?


Thanks so much!! I was lucky that someone posted here about her. I know we don't do that now but I'm glad we could do it then!! I don't think I would have seen Tonia's info. Claire was 7 months old when I got her, which I think is about when you got Tyler so you know how great it is to get them at that age. 

Regarding the groomer, I think there was a disagreement. She was let go on Thursday and found a new job on Friday. She said it is a really nice place .. it is a grooming salon and boarding facility, so I'll go take a look at it, etc. 

Yes, a few of the vets here have grooming. I have liked it that way so the vet could do a quick re-check while they were there if there were any issues. Or he could do their bordatella while they were there, etc. So I'll have to make an extra trip but I don't think it's a deal breaker, though.

Regarding when I got her... it was April, 2009. She had horrific tear staining when I got her and over time, it completely went away and now she has none at all. Here are the threads ....
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...ncing-new-addition-update-pics-post-59-a.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...-need-suggestions-introducing-claire-k-c.html
Starts with post 18




elly said:


> Claire is stunning!!!


Oh, thanks so much!




princessre said:


> Claire has the most amazing coat!!!!!!! She's a beauty!
> 
> Can you have this groomer come over? Surely she would do it for so many fluffs!


Thanks so much, Sophia! No, the groomer works full time at her new place and she doesn't want to work on Saturdays. It took her several hours to groom them and she had to bring a ton of stuff... table, towels, huge dryer, chair ... And all her tools. She did offer to bring them home at the end of the day after their groom but I'd rather pick them up mid-day.




elly said:


> I think if your pup's love your groomer I would not change. I had a groomer in Tx that my dog's loved and we followered her all over town. I now have a mobile groomer that the boy's really love. I groom Mercedes mostly myself but do let Amy handle her so Mercedes could get to know her, she cut's ner nails and trim's her coat.
> Cathy


Yes, I hate for them to have to get used to someone else and I could tell that they liked her the way they wouldn't leave her alone and while she was grooming Claire, Kallie kept wanting to get up on the table, which is weird since Kallie screams when I try to just brush her.




momtoboo said:


> Claire is such a little beauty Sher.:wub: Love her nice thick luscious hair. You'd never seen her wet before:w00t:? LOL I love it when they're wet, they look so pitiful & helpless, then when dry, they act like it never happened.LOL. Since you like the groomer so much, I'd stick with her,at least to see how it works out with your schedule. Same thing happened with my old groomer, left the vet practice where she'd been for 15 yrs & went to work for another vet about 23 miles away. I did go way out of my way to still take the fluffs to her for about a yr. Then she started doing grooming at her home on weekends, did that about a yr. but it was hard to get appts since she only did it certain weekends. Now I do it myself & I like my grooming even better & I don't need an appt.LOL


Thanks so much! I just don't think I could do the grooming myself. I'm not good with my hands and it just isn't "up my alley" if that makes sense!! I so admire you all who do your own grooming. 




maltlovereileen said:


> She did a magnificent job - what a gorgeous little puppers!!! Love that grin (I see widdle bitty teef) in the shot showing her working you to get picked up LOL!!!! I'd keep the groomer for two reasons: 1) she's been treating your babies great and making them look pretty for such a long time and gentle groomers who do what you want are few and far between 2) she's been treating your babies great for such a long time that in this economy when it may not be that easy to have everyone follow her would help her get back on her feet after losing her job after 20 years...this economy is scary...friends need to stick together to now
> 
> Anyway, thanks for sharing the pictures!!!  You have a gorgeous family...now, don't we need to see pics of the rest


Thanks! And that is a good point ... she will take some customers with her but not all, I'm sure so yes, it will feel good to help her out since she has been fabulous to me all these years.

I need to take pics of Kallie and Catcher. I have one I took today which I'll post in a few minutes. 




Sandcastles said:


> Stunning! What a beautiful girl, with beautiful eyes and beautiful locks.


Oh, thanks so much, Allie!




bellaratamaltese said:


> oh what a beautiful girl!!!!


Thanks, Stacy!




Dixie's Mama said:


> Clare is beautiful Sher. Her coat is gorgeous and I just love her face. She's so white and tear-stain free too! She is just a lovely little girl.


Thanks so much!! She really did blossom!




stampin4fun said:


> I love seeing malts wet  They are soo cute! Claire is beautiful.


Yes, they are indeed cute wet! It was a great to have a chance to see her wet!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I was asked about pics of Kallie and Catcher ... Here one I took this morning while they were all three in one bed which I don't think has happened before. Claire is usually in my lap but today I looked over and there they all were in one bed.

Of course, Claire has already pulled out half the hair in her top knot and Kallie was not in the mood for a photo, as you can see!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sher - thanks for giving me those old links to find out about, and see Claire. Just by reading them, I was excited and awaiting her arrival and hoping she'd finally make it by plane with Tiger.:HistericalSmiley: A good cliff hanger. Can't believe the tear stain difference. Wish that would happen with Tyler. 
I love the shot of the three of them in bed. What a warm, fuzzy, beautiful family.:grouphug:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: AHHHH Your Claire is just beautiful.. and I could almost "smell" the freshness of her bath day from your good pictures.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's simply beautiful!! yep stick with your groomer for sure.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Claire is simply lovely!!!!:wub:. I love how she looks like she is smiling in the "wet" pic. So cute.:good post - perfect


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Claire darling you look stunning! I just love that lil face! I would follow your groomer...she does an amazing job Sher!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Sher, She is gorgeous!!!!! LOVE HER!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am just catching up on some posts. Wow, Claire is just stunning. It's been quite a while since I saw a picture of her. You lucked out with her. She sure looks like a show girl to me.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I love that shot of the 3 of them chillin! Such pretty pretty babies!!!  *melt*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl! Bonnie does the same thing, getting right next to me when I'm on the computer.

She looks like a show girl to me! And I just adore the picture of all three together - stunning! Perhaps a new siggy?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Sher - thanks for giving me those old links to find out about, and see Claire. Just by reading them, I was excited and awaiting her arrival and hoping she'd finally make it by plane with Tiger.:HistericalSmiley: A good cliff hanger. Can't believe the tear stain difference. Wish that would happen with Tyler.
> I love the shot of the three of them in bed. What a warm, fuzzy, beautiful family.:grouphug:


It was a tense day for sure! It was ironic because a few days before Claire's arrival, I had been thinking of how I got Kallie and Catcher and how the day I got them was so special and something I think about when I want to think of something sweet. I had thought that Claire's arrival story would be very similar to Catcher's. It must have been that the "universe" heard me and changed my plans of picking her up here and made me drive to Raleigh and be a nervous wreck worrying!! And I do think of that day and how great it turned out!




Silkmalteselover said:


> :wub: AHHHH Your Claire is just beautiful.. and I could almost "smell" the freshness of her bath day from your good pictures.


Awww, thank you so much!!!




Maglily said:


> She's simply beautiful!! yep stick with your groomer for sure.


Thanks so much! I drove out to the new place today to see where it was ... it was just under 7.5 miles! Yikes!! That means if I take them in the morning it would be 15 miles to my office. I may see about taking them mid day and just waiting there for them and taking 1/2 day vacation that day.




Maisie and Me said:


> Claire is simply lovely!!!!:wub:. I love how she looks like she is smiling in the "wet" pic. So cute.:good post - perfect


Oh, thanks!! I noticed that little smile, too. I've never seen her smile like that but glad I caught it on camera!




mom2bijou said:


> Claire darling you look stunning! I just love that lil face! I would follow your groomer...she does an amazing job Sher!


Thanks so much, Tammy!!




allheart said:


> Oh Sher, She is gorgeous!!!!! LOVE HER!!!!


Thanks, Christine!! I was thinking that Catcher sort of looks like Leo in that picture of the three of them in their bed that I added.




revakb2 said:


> I am just catching up on some posts. Wow, Claire is just stunning. It's been quite a while since I saw a picture of her. You lucked out with her. She sure looks like a show girl to me.


Oh, thanks so much, Reva. I do indeed feel really lucky to have her I never expected her to grow up to be such a pretty girl.




maltlovereileen said:


> I love that shot of the 3 of them chillin! Such pretty pretty babies!!!  *melt*


Oh, thanks so much!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> What a beautiful little girl! Bonnie does the same thing, getting right next to me when I'm on the computer.
> 
> She looks like a show girl to me! And I just adore the picture of all three together - stunning! Perhaps a new siggy?


Hi Linda .. great to see you here!! I do need a new siggy .. bad!! What happens is my pictures will be OK and then by the time I put a frame on them and their names the picture quality gets really bad. Not sure why but it's a pain. I will try for something new soon!!!

It's funny but Kallie and Catcher prefer their doggy bed but Claire has to be in my lap, which I love!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Claire is gorgeous!
I love the close up pic!
Maybe your groomer could make house calls for you?


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Wow! What a face! My heart is melting looking at all that sweetness in one face.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sher, thanks so much for sharing those beautiful photos of your pretty little girl Claire! 

She's such a princess! I love her doll face and expressive eyes! With her wet coat she's such a tiny girl ...! I'm so in love with her!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

claire is beautiful !!!! stay w that groomer !


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Claire is absolutely beautiful! Her coat is so beautiful!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Canada said:


> Claire is gorgeous!
> I love the close up pic!
> Maybe your groomer could make house calls for you?


Thank you so much!! I wish my groomer would make house calls. I did ask her about it so we'll see!




heartmadeforyou said:


> Wow! What a face! My heart is melting looking at all that sweetness in one face.


Thank you!! I do love her sweet face.




Alexa said:


> Sher, thanks so much for sharing those beautiful photos of your pretty little girl Claire!
> 
> She's such a princess! I love her doll face and expressive eyes! With her wet coat she's such a tiny girl ...! I'm so in love with her!!!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Oh, thank you so much! I do adore her!!




uniquelovdolce said:


> claire is beautiful !!!! stay w that groomer !


Awww, thanks!!! I'm going to try to stick with the groomer. "Training" someone new is not something I want to do!




donnad said:


> Claire is absolutely beautiful! Her coat is so beautiful!


Thank you so much. I do love Claire's coat, especially because it is so thick and it makes her really a great cuddler.


Thank you everyone for your sweet comments about Claire. Something I wish I could get through cyberspace is her personality. I just can't get over how sweet she is and she's sooooo good. If she has something in her mouth that she shouldn't, she will drop it immediately if I tell her too. When I give her treats she takes them so gently. She sits perfectly still when I do my light grooming on her. She has never growled at anyone or any thing or at Kallie and Catcher. Yet she is confident and has an almost regal air. She loves to play and give Kallie a hard time by getting the ball when I throw it and then teases Kallie by biting on it so it'll squeak and Kallie goes crazy!

Kallie and Catcher who are beloved, for sure, are not quite as well mannered as Claire, but I love them dearly! I work with them to not grab at treats or to "drop it" but Claire came to me like this so I am spoiled! Tonia had said that Claire had a great personality and loved everyone and that is so true. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

What a gorgeous girl, she really is beautiful.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Ohhh, I love her! She is the cutest. I would follow the groomer.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow Sher, Claire is a beauty:wub: all her pictures are stunning.
I love the picture of the three in the bed, you have a wonderful little family, I am so happy for you, you can see they love their mommy:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such a cute fluffy baby, love the pics!!


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

She looks so good


----------

